# How do u guys keep your bands fresh?



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

I bought a pack of 16 with pouches on amazon and was wondering how to keep them from rotting. Thx!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Zipped up in an airtight plastic freezer bag, and somewhere that is fully in the dark (like at the back of a cupboard behind other stuff) with moderate temperatures. Bands and tubes can last for years this way.

Exposure to sunlight (UV radiation) and excessive heat is what really destroys any form of rubber. Pouches made or leather or microfiber are less sensitive, but nevertheless.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Yup. That’s the way to do it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Bagged up and in the crisper drawer of the fridge.


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Yep, pebble shooter nailed it


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

flipgun said:


> Bagged up and in the crisper drawer of the fridge.


^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^

THIS


----------

